# INFO: SS Adoniram Judson...a Liberty



## cshortridge73

In between articles.....which keeps me fairly busy...I attempt to compose some Merchant ship histories and incidents. Of the Merchants I lean toward Liberty ships...but I still have a strong interest in all Merchants.

Well here is one Liberty ship that I believe had an interesting incident....she was the *SS ADONIRAN JUDSON*.....so here is how I compose these 'gathering of words' to give the reader a look into what these ships and crews went through on the Merchants in WW II

The link to my history of the above liberty can be read *HERE*​
I have many more of these histories that I'll be posting.....hope they are some value to others in some small way.

Enjoy

[email protected]


----------



## kewl dude

Ahem ....

http://www.reocities.com/thetropics/1965/cjarvis.htm

"Captain Charles A. Jarvis was Master of the first American cargo ship to dock in the Japanese occupied city of Tacloban, Philippine Islands, when the allies returned in 1944. This Liberty ship, the S.S. Adoniram Judson, was Captain Jarvis' first command."

Greg Hayden


----------



## cshortridge73

Thank you for this tid-bit of info....I didn't realize this. Putting this info out so all can view and read if one so desires is my purpose, to "stir-the-pot" so to speak to bring out what others like yourself that has important items of info to communicate to others.
Thank you again......for sharing that piece of info...I for one appreciate it.


----------



## kewl dude

SS Adoniram Judson-October 25, 1944-1.jpg

These pictures are of the hole in the wharf made by a near miss bomb dropped from a Japanese Zero aircraft October 25, 1944 around 1300 local.

Captain Jarvis on the left and four squatting US Marines all peer into the hole. You want an Adoniram Judson picture? There she is moored at a Tacloban wharf. 

SS Adoniram Judson-October 25, 1944-2.jpg

Captain Jarvis alone with the hole.

Greg Hayden


----------

